# Anyone have info re: Landowner deer regs?



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

One of the owners of some land I deer hunt expressed his extreme desire to rid the land of deer. However, he does not trust anyone other the three of us currently having permission to hunt there. 

His land is, of course, in non-urban zone B (2 deer limit) limiting us to 6 deer max/year. He told me to shoot all I want and he will tag them. He does not hunt. In the past I have heard that landowner nuisance permits are limited (to 7 I believe) and that the deer must be left where it dies. This seems like an enormous waste to me.

My question is, how can we do this 1) legally and 2) so that the meat does not got to waste.

Thanks for any information you could pass on.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The nuisance tags are handed out on a case to case basis. Seldom do the deer have to be left there. Typically, he'll be given a certain number of tags (dependent on damage, amount of land, and some other variables), and the tags will state the limitations. Most often they'll be limited to open season only. For instance, in bow season, deer can only be taken with a bow. Of course, that's not always the case, but it seems to be typical unless there's a serious problem. Before any of that, he needs to contact the state so they can evaluate the situation. Until then, your limited to your 2 deer a piece.


----------

